# san juans/chesapeake



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

looking to charter one week in one of these two locations. any info is welcomed. tks tc GBA


----------



## dtfm (Sep 23, 2002)

Recently chartered from San Juan Sailing in Bellingham, Washington and would HIGHLY recommend them. Small, family owned operation with a good fleet of well-priced charters. Very knowledgable about the San Juans, too. See them at sanjaunsailing.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have chartered 3 times from San Juan Sailing in Bellingham in the last 4 years and I would echo the last post about this being a good outfit. They have some older boats but they all seem to be well-maintained. Their location also puts you closer to some of the more interesting islands. The San Juans offer many secluded anchorages with stunning views, and some small but charming harbors and marina resorts. Wind is not consistent, and we''ve found that unless you''re willing to sail in stormy weather when the wind picks up(and we are rarely deterred by the occasional squall), you''ll be motoring on sunny days in warm, but calm air. You will likely encounter both kinds of weather in one week.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I wanted to know if anyone else had input as to charter companies in the San Juans. Also, Redbud, do you have some favorite islands or anchorages you''d willing to share some information about?
-Dave


----------



## jparker11 (Jul 8, 2000)

Echo the endorsement for San Juan Sailing. I have recommended them to several friends and relatives without disappointment. Their big asset is location. Easily accessed from SeaTac without ferry rides and border crossings. Two hours after landing, you can be sitting on your boat! If you can take a border crossing and/or ferry ride, the Bosuns/Seahorse operation in Sidney, BC is a nice place to start from also. And they are priced in that other currency!!

Favorite islands and anchorages??? Geez, have had a boat up there for 15 years, very seldom go the same place twice!! Depends on your tastes in cruising. Is it an evening sitting on the hook with the crab rings set (Westcott Bay), or, China Town in Victoria''s Inner Harbor moored in front of the Empress. It is all time related, everything is within a 30 mile radius of Friday Harbor. How much time do you have, Dave?? A Fantastic cruising grounds.


----------

